# Counting the minutes until 8/12/2010



## alex_c (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, the fifth time was the charm! After owning 4 BMW's previously, I ordered my new 2011 535i back in June, and since I was already going to wait for a couple of months, I decided to go all the way and requested PCD. After obsessively checking the production status online and over the phone almost every day for 7 weeks, and tracking the voyage of the Curitiba across the Atlantic, it looks like my car finally made it to the Performance Center on Friday. 

I have been reading a lot about the PCD experience and I'm really looking forward to it.

As lucky coincidence, just 4 weeks ago I had to do a business trip to Munich, so I also had a chance of scheduling a visit to the Welt, the BMW museum and of course, the Factory Tour. And now, I get the icing on the cake by taking delivery of my new car in South Carolina.

Since I didn't want to get any minor road debris damage to the front of the car, I requested the installation of the clear bra at the Performance Center from my dealership. I guess this is a somewhat frequent request...

Finally, I will be going with my 12 year old son, who also likes cars, but can't drive yet, so I get to double-up on all the driving excercises! 

Now, if I can only fast-forward until Thursday...


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

You are going to have the time of your life:thumbup:

I have done it many times and still look Fw. to every chance I get to go back:bigpimp:

Have fun and push the car as hard as you can, NYC = Not Your Car:angel:


----------



## alex_c (Aug 8, 2010)

dencoop said:


> You are going to have the time of your life:thumbup:


If I can have half the fun you had on your last PCD, I'll be very happy...:rofl:

According to the online tracking system, my vehicle is now at the PCD!!! :thumbup:


----------



## dhc3 (Sep 27, 2009)

Tiy will have a great time, from the minute your plane lands until you get home with your new car.
And that's when the fun really begins!
dhc3


----------



## bh330ci (Feb 6, 2002)

Congrats! I have a friend who had a car on the Curitiba as well. Do you know where your car got off? Was it Brunswick, by chance? I'm trying to get an idea of what timeline they might expect. Thanks and have fun with your PCD!


----------



## alex_c (Aug 8, 2010)

bh330ci said:


> Congrats! I have a friend who had a car on the Curitiba as well. Do you know where your car got off? Was it Brunswick, by chance? I'm trying to get an idea of what timeline they might expect. Thanks and have fun with your PCD!


Mine got off in Charleston SC on 8/02. I know that the Curitiba was in Brunswick, if I'm not wrong, on 7/31. Hopefuly your friend's car will be delivered very soon too. The wait can be painful!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats :thumbup:

Look forward to meeting you on Thursday!


----------



## alex_c (Aug 8, 2010)

And I look forward to one of those hot laps on the M5!


----------



## alex_c (Aug 8, 2010)

*On my way to Spartanburg...*

Well, the day finally has come, and I'm on my way to the airport. I will finally get to see my baby tomorrow morning. tic-toc-tic-toc...


----------



## alex_c (Aug 8, 2010)

We made it to Greenville!!!

We were picked up at the airport by our driver from the Marriott, on a nice X5 diesel, and received a welcome letter with the instructions for tonight's dinner and tomorrow's event.

It does indeed feel like the night before Xmas!

We just stopped by Advance Autoparts to buy a can of Armor All wheel protectant, in order to avoid excesive brake dust on our way back to Houston. It should be a great test for the product after a 950+ mile drive.

As soon as I get to the Center, I'll take a couple of pictures of the car and post them during the lunch break...


----------



## DJOzma_FTW (Jan 17, 2010)

Today's the day!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

alex_c said:


> As soon as I get to the Center, I'll take a couple of pictures of the car and post them during the lunch break...


Is it Lunch time yet:angel: pix

Dont eat too much if you plan on going in the ///M for the Hot laps :thumbup:


----------



## alex_c (Aug 8, 2010)

*I did it!!!*

At last!

Well, today was the big day. I finally got to pick up my car at the PC.

I'm not going to go into too much detail and re-hash what has already been said about the Performance Center delivery process. I'm just going to say that it was one of the most interesting, fun and entertaining days I've had in my life.

From the super-friendly people at the center, to the great hands-on full-throtle driving, the skid pad, X5 off-road driving and the plant visit, eveything was phenomenal, but the best part, bar none, was the hot-lap on the M5 after lunch.

I will say one more thing: Waiting 2 months for this day and this car, was WELL WORTH every minute and every second.

My son (12) said it best when he asked me to "please, never buy another car other than BMW, and make sure we come here to pick it up again".

I want to thank everyone at the PDC, but very specially to Donnie, who made sure we felt at home, and specially for giving my son a ride on the 335 that he won't forget.

By the way, the hot-lap on the M5 with Ray was breathtaking, truly memorable! Thanks Ray for a great time that both my son Alex and myself will remember for a long, long time!!!

One more thing: The vehicle. I stood there in awe admiring the beauty of this car. It is magnificent. And after driving another F10 in the track with all I got, I barely touched the limits of this great vehicle. Inside and out, it is by far the best car I've ever owned.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Awesome to hear:thumbup:

I am glad that your expectations were met:bigpimp:

Good Luck with your New Ultimate Driving toy:angel:

BTW - Very nice color combo


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the post! Glad you had a great time :thumbup:

Sorry we didn't get to meet. I've been tasked to help in the office this week and have several projects I'm working on.


----------



## alex_c (Aug 8, 2010)

Jonathan, I'm sorry too we didn't get to meet. But I'm sure I'll be coming back. Alex Jr. made me promisse to bring him back for the teen driver program.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Now that's what I consider to be a smart kid :thumbup:


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Alex:

Great to hear you and your son returned safely home. You guys made it fun for us!! Thanks for making our job so much fun! I hope you will continue to enjoy your new 535 with many more BMWs in your future.

_Pura Vida!_
Donnie Isley
BMW Driving Instructor


----------



## Walksbimmer (Jan 29, 2006)

alex_c said:


> At last!
> 
> Well, today was the big day. I finally got to pick up my car at the PC.
> 
> ...


I'm almost ready to pull the trigger on an M3 vert' and I've been debating about signing up to attend the PCD... but after reading your posts, I'm thinking I will...

but reading how much you enjoyed driving your 535, I'm thinking I might skip the M3 and just get another 5 to replace my 528i...


----------



## alex_c (Aug 8, 2010)

Donnie and Jonnathan, thank you for your kind words! You guys really have a GREAT job and it shows! 

Walksbimmer, at one point I wasn't sure what exactly I wanted to buy, including maybe a convertible. When the dealer asked me what exactly I was looking for, I just said, something that will put a smile on my face when I get behind the wheel.

My 535 has fulfilled the requirement with flying colors!

Good luck with your choice, and definitely do a PCD, it's a memorable experience.


----------

